# how to clean up self leveling concrete - grinder? chemical?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wrong product for exterior use----most likely-----rent that grinder---
A concrete guy will be along soon--Mike---


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

chipping gun & bushing tool :thumbsup: then go find a conc supply house & buy the right stuff - polymer-modified cement :yes: IF you're tied into the apron/vest stores, try some of the stuff in the square boxes - about $20 box for .5cf

we just did 1 the other day - took 2 guys 1/2d - 5 boxes of cement, diamond grinder, magic trowel, pool trowel, 1/2" mixing drill = $1,100.00 :thumbup: think we even used a 4' level :laughing:

forgot - rent the bushing tool - they're too expensive to buy UNLESS you need them for work

you might've listed wrong mtl as failure reason too,,, regrading conc's not easily done,,, that's why self-leveling conc's such a specialty,,, no wonder you can't find him,,, talk to a decorative conc artisan who specializes in conc overlays


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks guys! very informative!

I dont think I am even going to proceed with the leveling....I really just want to get this gunk off, fill the cracks, do a pigmented sealer and just a couple years out of it until I go all-in and do slate or bluestone or something.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If that is standard self leveling compound--it is much softer than the concrete---and should not be to difficult to remove.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

you're in nc ? think about an overlay using the right stuff


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

STADRY - yes, in Davidson NC....just north of charlotte.

is there any more info or a site u can point me to on how to do an overlay? thx


----------

